#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  leuker kunnen we het niet stacken, wel makkelijker!

## R. den Ridder

vanaf de site van Domeinen:

----------


## Big Bang

ge-wel-dig. De wereld op z'n kop.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ach ja, waarom werd bas ook nou wel "laag" genoemd :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

lig helemaal in een stuip..

zijn er ook nog slimme rijks-ambtenaren??

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> lig helemaal in een stuip..
> 
> zijn er ook nog slimme rijks-ambtenaren??



Wat denk je zelf????  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rieske

Wel raar dat er statiefflenzen onder die bassen zitten....  :Confused:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Wel raar dat er statiefflenzen onder die bassen zitten....



 
Ja, Raar dat die ook in de tops zitten.... kun je nog beter je tops onderop zetten,tussenbuis erin en daar je bassen op zetten  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> Wel raar dat er statiefflenzen onder die bassen zitten....



Kijk nou uit met de term 'statiefflens'. Voor je het weet wordt Rinus weer boos of raakt hij van het pad af:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rig...tiefflens.html

@lex

----------


## showband

> Wel raar dat er statiefflenzen onder die bassen zitten....



sterker nog.

laatst zag ik een statief ergens op de grond liggen.

En daar moest je de speakers aan de zijkant op monteren want de flenzen zaten dus aan de zijkant!!!!  :EEK!: 


HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## 4AC

hahahahahaahahah!

Doet me denken aan dit:


Lekker even die reflecties van het plafond meepakken... zo gek is het nog niet toch?  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. De rook verklaart natuurlijk al wel het een-en-ander

----------


## Rieske

> Wel raar dat er statiefflenzen onder die bassen zitten....



Gelukkig dat jullie de humor er ook van in zien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Leuke experimentjes:O  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

> Kijk nou uit met de term 'statiefflens'. Voor je het weet wordt Rinus weer boos of raakt hij van het pad af:
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rig...tiefflens.html
> 
> @lex



 :Big Grin:  de reputaie is inmiddels wel gevestigd...
maar ach, ik word wat ouder en dus ook wat milder he.

Toch altijd liever een statiefglas (vol met bier dan wel te verstaan)
dan een statieflens.  :EEK!:

----------


## rinus bakker

> lig helemaal in een stuip..
> 
> zijn er ook nog slimme rijks-ambtenaren??



Vast wel ergens een of twee tussen die paarhonderdduizend,
maar duidelijk niet bij domeien.
Daar vertilt men zich liever - hoewel 'tillen' is een werkwoord.
Maar met een rugklacht hoef je helemaal niet meer naar het 'werk' te komen!
En kun je je dus ook niet meer vertillen...
Dat is pas risico's vermijden.

_Overigens heb ik niets meer vernomen over "Onze Zeeuwe Klus"._
_Daar hebben ze vast zoet-brak-zout watervrees gekregen._

----------


## Gast1401081

> _Overigens heb ik niets meer vernomen over "Onze Zeeuwe Klus"._
> _Daar hebben ze vast zoet-brak-zout watervrees gekregen._



waarschijnlijk leggen ze daar de trekkenwand op de grond, en duwen ze de decorstukken nu hydraulisch omhoog..LOL

----------


## rinus bakker

_De trekkenwand wordt dus een "stokkenvloer"!_
_Maar wederom zonder er vooraf over na te denken,_
_en na 10 jaar erachter komen dat het eigenlijk toch niet deugt!_
Back on topic:
Kun je zo'n topje ook hijsen 
- met de Sub eronder aan een hele lange hangstaaf?  
Dan kan ik misschien cursussen geven aan die ambtenaren van domeinen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als er een oog aanzit waar een strop dooorkan.... 

( en vaak hebben die tops basreflex-poorten.......... :-)

Cursus geven aan Ambtenaren? Dan wordt je nooit meer arm...

----------


## Stoney3K

> waarschijnlijk leggen ze daar de trekkenwand op de grond, en duwen ze de decorstukken nu hydraulisch omhoog..LOL



Dat deden ze toch alleen in het Sydney Opera House?  :Big Grin:

----------


## teunos

> Ja, Raar dat die ook in de tops zitten.... kun je nog beter je tops onderop zetten,tussenbuis erin en daar je bassen op zetten



Haha, pootjes zitten zelfs bovenop, kastje zelf staat dus ook al ondersteboven.

----------


## Timo Beckman

http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index....c,2414.10.html
Even een stukje naar beneden scrollen . Is een leuk stukje stack werk m.b.t. JBL

Vooral de mensen die recht in die hoog drivers zitten te staren zullen blij zijn met de tech die hier op gaat draaien .

----------


## daviddewaard

> http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index....c,2414.10.html
> Even een stukje naar beneden scrollen . Is een leuk stukje stack werk m.b.t. JBL
> 
> Vooral de mensen die recht in die hoog drivers zitten te staren zullen blij zijn met de tech die hier op gaat draaien .



WTF??? welke idioot heeft dit zo neergezet? 
en er hangt oon nog een conventionele PA boven! 
hoezo omgekeerde wereld?
zie achter de groundstack ook nog 4889's op hun zijkantje op de grond staan als side fill voor op het podium aarghhh

----------


## rinus bakker

Speaker kasten over? 
of 
Takels te kort?

Maar dit is nu precies waar we na al die jaren vanaf wilden: 
een tweetal groepen mensen die hoorn-dol en stok-doof werden,
terwijl de rest van de zaal een af-geknepen dof-gedempt geluid hoorde.



Kortom deze tech moet geboren zijn in de periode 
toen de Duitsers net hun "Punthelmen" in de kast hadden weggezet.
(En er de "Stahlhelm" voor in de plaats hadden genomen).
En nu blijken ze in Duitsland ook al hun groente en fruitmesjes kwijt te zijn.

Maar .... ze hebben er wel D8, en D8+ en C1, en SQ1 en SQ2 en 
.....
nu ook nog eens E-hek. 
[Ze zouden voor hun riool- en drinkwater ook eens een *C1+bij-grote-droogte* moeten maken.]

----------


## 4AC

Komt me dat even bekend voor...



McCauley line-array.
Op zich is met dat merk helemaal niets mis, hoor.

Maar het zal je niet verbazen dat dit echt ronduit RUK klonk.
Echt typisch van die figuren die iets te vaak het woord 'lain erree' hebben gehoord en niet achter willen blijven in die hype, om nog steeds stoer te kunnen zijn.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## qvt

Nou kan zo ongeveer elk line-array wel zo gebruikt worden, behalve die met speakers/poorten/vage rigging aan de zijkant. Uiteraard wel ff op letten met spreiding van het hoog/mid aangezien dat zo wel aardig wil reflecteren en vervolgens kammen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Komt me dat even bekend voor...



Deze manier van gebruiken van een line-array kan op zich prima, voordeel is dat je horizontale spreiding goed controleerbaar is.

----------


## Rieske

> voordeel is dat je horizontale spreiding goed controleerbaar is.



Mits dat ie stil staat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ericsamandj

zulke wagens gaan sowieso nergens over, is gewoon een db wedstrijd onderling. Meestal draaien ze nog de verschrikkelijkste muziek ook.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Nou kan zo ongeveer elk line-array wel zo gebruikt worden, behalve die met speakers/poorten/vage rigging aan de zijkant. Uiteraard wel ff op letten met spreiding van het hoog/mid aangezien dat zo wel aardig wil reflecteren en vervolgens kammen



Kom kom - als je spannen en sjorren ook onder rigging wilt onderbrengen,
_"toeh mah danh". Dah krikht wieht noh wah druhk, ja"._
Maar dan is er niks vaags mee hoor.
Ben eerder nieuwsgieriug naar dat 'steigerbouw?' setje wat ziorgvuldig achter het zwart verstopt zit.
Ik vraag me trouwens af of de lokale dorpsveldwachter het _Wegenverkeersreglement_ 
en het _Landbouwtrekkerverkeersdeelnamebesluit_  :EEK!:  wel gelezen heeft.
Want dan is dat sjorwerk maar een ondergeschikt detail...

----------


## RenéE

@Rinus:

Je begrijpt het verkeerd. Als er vaste riggingmaterialen (dus ja, echte rigging :Stick Out Tongue: ) aan de zijkant van de speakers zitten of er zitten basreflexpoorten dan is het praktisch gezien gewoon een beetje lastig om die speaker op de zijkant neer te zetten.

----------


## qvt

> Kom kom - als je spannen en sjorren ook onder rigging wilt onderbrengen,
> _"toeh mah danh". Dah krikht wieht noh wah druhk, ja"._
> Maar dan is er niks vaags mee hoor.
> Ben eerder nieuwsgieriug naar dat 'steigerbouw?' setje wat ziorgvuldig achter het zwart verstopt zit.
> Ik vraag me trouwens af of de lokale dorpsveldwachter het _Wegenverkeersreglement_ 
> en het _Landbouwtrekkerverkeersdeelnamebesluit_  wel gelezen heeft.
> Want dan is dat sjorwerk maar een ondergeschikt detail...



Beste Rinus je begrijpt me verkeerd, onder vage rigging versta ik de types die het op zijn zij zetten van een kast niet toelaten. Zoals bijvoorbeeld bij V-Dosc waar de angle straps het lastig maken om de kast verticaal neer te zetten.

De rigging van die foto hierboven durf ik van alleen de foto niet te beoordelen en ga dat ook niet doen want daar heb ik simpelweg te weinig kaas van gegeten  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Zoiets? Klonk niet op vrijdag...

----------


## BJD

"Maar het ging wel hárd en vér, en dat sub..." Volgens mij zit er best wel een markt in de verhuur van dummies  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jens

Hehe jah een collega van me ( nee ik ben niet werkzaam in de L&G branche maar wel hobbyist) die begon ook al is over het huren van een line array op een kar...Ik heb het hem maar af geraden en maar verteld dat ie het beter bij  hun dubbele c7 set kon houden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  vind ik ook al redelijk overdreven...

----------


## hardstyle

Hetzelfde verhaal als System One kastjes op je wagen willen hebben tijdens carnaval(4 sub+bijbehorende topkasten), maar daarvoor moeten wij bij een ander topic zijn, of niet?

----------


## koen g

toevallig een groep uit silvolde?

----------


## frederic

> Zoiets? Klonk niet op vrijdag...



Ze zouden carnaval moeten verbieden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ze zouden carnaval moeten verbieden



Ach welnee, is toch humor. :Big Grin: 
Het bloed komt uit je oren als je daarachter gaat staan. :EEK!:

----------


## devries

misschien was de helft wel niet aangesloten... o nee dat zou wel heel dom zijn..

----------


## timedriver

> 



16x Kling & Freitag Sequenza tops
6  x Kling & Freitag Nomos Subs
6  x Kling & Freitag CD 44 Processors 
6  x Labgruppen FP+10.000 versterkers.

60kW versterkervermogen bij 2 ohm... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik vermoed, dat de trekker die ervoor hangt zonder motor is uitgevoerd en dat dit het aandrijvingssysteem was... :Big Grin:

----------


## Leks

dat zal de nodige aparte bij-effecten hebben als je 2 subs voor de stack neerlegt. Dat moet rare fase problemen geven. ( En dan hebben we het niet over  het muurtje/linearray van hoog/mid)

En waarom eigenlijk processors? Een 2 weg xover doet het ook prima in dit geval.
( ow ja tuurlijk.. beveiliging tegen slopen... mybad)

Ben blij dat ik in het noorden woon..... ver van alle carnavals herrie  :Cool: 


ps Is daar nog geen ambtenaar met een db meter in de buurt? of gaat het dan zacht en zodra deze wegloopt weer op 110dba verder?

Dit kan niet binnen de grenzen/normen/wetten/waarden blijven naar mijn inziens.  :Confused:

----------


## dj-inkognito

mmm wat moet je hier nou van zeggen,

----------


## Waveform

Je bedoelt de end-fired array van subs onderaan? IK zie het niet helemaal juist, maar dat zijn naar mijn bescheiden mening inderdaad iets meer delaylijnen dan nodig.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Je bedoelt de end-fired array van subs onderaan? IK zie het niet helemaal juist, maar dat zijn naar mijn bescheiden mening inderdaad iets meer delaylijnen dan nodig.



 
sla de foto eens op en vergroot hem eens een stuk dan zie je nog veel meer onnozele dingen, die hele loods hangt vol met stage lightning aan de spanten geknupt.

----------


## mvdwerff

> sla de foto eens op en vergroot hem eens een stuk dan zie je nog veel meer onnozele dingen, die hele loods hangt vol met stage lightning aan de spanten geknupt.



Maakt dat uit? Als je spantlast goed zit is er niks mis mee toch?

----------


## Hugovd89

> sla de foto eens op en vergroot hem eens een stuk dan zie je nog veel meer onnozele dingen, die hele loods hangt vol met stage lightning aan de spanten geknupt.



Onvoorstelbaar dat nog zo gewerkt word, iedereen hangt toch alles aan luchtankers vandaag de dag.

----------


## renevanh

Zie hier niet direct iets mis (voor zover het te zien valt).

What's next? Foto's van aapjes in bomen met ondertitel "Oelala, geen safety!"... ??!

----------


## vasco

Misschien heeft dj-inkognito hier gewerkt en kan hij ons helpen aan meer (onderbouwde) informatie. Met alleen deze foto kan men niks zinnigs zeggen.

----------


## 4AC

De volgende foto komt van een Marktplaats-advertentie, verkopende partij is de importeur van het alom gewaardeerde GR(a)F Audio.



Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Tik van de systeemtech denk ik, verslaafd aan tentreflecties... Lekker hoor, 100 graden (wilde gok) aan verticale spreiding de wereld in blazen zo, en lekker het goede voorbeeld voor de drive-in die ook een line array moet hebben... (want die gaan hem dan ook zo stacken uiteraard)

Verbieden dit soort onzin.


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

en als je dan op de achtergrond een volgensmij mini RCF sub top combi ziet staan. Maar dit hoor niet...

----------


## BJD

Een slechte foto om bij je advertentie te plaatsen, dat sowieso. Maar misschien was dit wel tijdens het opbouwen van de stack? Zonder achtergrondinfo niet te snel oordelen dus!

----------


## renevanh

> Maar misschien was dit wel tijdens het opbouwen van de stack?



Jij strapt je stack aan elkaar en gaat daarna verder met opbouwen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BJD

> Jij strapt je stack aan elkaar en gaat daarna verder met opbouwen?



De spanband zit zo te zien enkel over de flybumper heen

----------

